# HR23 released to retail?



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

I am aware Value Electronics has the HR23 for shipment but is it available elsewhere? Solid Signal does not last time I looked. Costco members, please check there also.


----------



## RUBBLE (Mar 6, 2006)

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=HR23


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/HR23-DIRECTV-HD...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> I am aware Value Electronics has the HR23 for shipment but is it available elsewhere? Solid Signal does not last time I looked. Costco members, please check there also.


Bridgewater still has the 22s. For those of you who don't get what John's trying to do, I think it's this: If you purchase a 23 on the Net sites or at BB and the 23 won't activate for some reason (happened more than once to me), you can bring it back to Costco. BB won't take it back and neither will the Net sites. And you're stuck with paying for a brand new set and end up playing replacement roulette.

John, I talked to a PP supervisor and told him all the problems I have had with the 22 I purchased in February and along with the work I'm having done, the installer is supposed to bring me a 23. I'll let you know if this approach works, and if the 23 is worth us lusting for it. The installer is coming Saturday. Will I get a new 23? Being the raging pessimist I am, I really expect a 22 to show up, but maybe...

I did buy that 22 at Costco and did activate it and it did work perfectly for a few weeks. Now it's virtually unusable.

Rich


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Bridgewater still has the 22s. For those of you who don't get what John's trying to do, I think it's this: If you purchase a 23 on the Net sites or at BB and the 23 won't activate for some reason (happened more than once to me), you can bring it back to Costco. BB won't take it back and neither will the Net sites. And you're stuck with paying for a brand new set and end up playing replacement roulette.
> 
> John, I talked to a PP supervisor and told him all the problems I have had with the 22 I purchased in February and along with the work I'm having done, the installer is supposed to bring me a 23. I'll let you know if this approach works, and if the 23 is worth us lusting for it. The installer is coming Saturday. Will I get a new 23? Being the raging pessimist I am, I really expect a 22 to show up, but maybe...
> 
> ...


 Hi Rich Thanks for the heads up. No luck at my Edison Costco so far, so don't waste a trip. Keep in touch. Definitely would like to know what you get.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

I was at my local Costco on Friday.....for some reason I always look at what HDDVR they have.....still 22s.....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

johnp37 said:



> Hi Rich Thanks for the heads up. No luck at my Edison Costco so far, so don't waste a trip. Keep in touch. Definitely would like to know what you get.


Will let you know Saturday what I get. I know I'll be disappointed and I'll have to play replacement roulette until the CMG steps in and sends me a new 22 or 23. That's the only two choices they have. Equal to, or better than.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> I was at my local Costco on Friday.....for some reason I always look at what HDDVR they have.....still 22s.....


"for some reason"? It's because you're as obsessive as the majority of us are. :lol:

Rich


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Union NJ Costco hasn't had DirecTV receivers in months. I always look (don't need one but I still look). 


johnp37 said:


> Hi Rich Thanks for the heads up. No luck at my Edison Costco so far, so don't waste a trip. Keep in touch. Definitely would like to know what you get.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

rich584 said:


> "for some reason"? It's because you're as obsessive as the majority of us are. :lol:
> 
> Rich


Have you somehow talked to my wife?!rolling


----------



## hd4me (Aug 23, 2006)

Last update done Wednesday night fried my Coscto purchased H22, UGH...
Now i will probably get some refurbished DVR. Of course its a holiday wekend and no box in the family room. Good thing we are going away.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

After being completely out for around two months, the Costcos in the Las Vegas area just got a supply of dvrs. I was hoping for 23's but they are HR22's.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> Have you somehow talked to my wife?!rolling


Nah, just took a WAG. :lol:

Rich


----------



## RaiderPower (May 22, 2009)

rsblaski said:


> After being completely out for around two months, the Costcos in the Las Vegas area just got a supply of dvrs. I was hoping for 23's but they are HR22's.


How's this for some optimistic thinking:

Maybe if we get enough 22s out in the field, the din from the complaints about these units will get loud enough that D* will actually do something about the abysmal speed of these things...Nah. :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rsblaski said:


> After being completely out for around two months, the Costcos in the Las Vegas area just got a supply of dvrs. I was hoping for 23's but they are HR22's.


Makes you wonder how many of the 22s that have been produced. Must be a lot cheaper than the 23s. A lot of "heavy hitters" on the forum have convinced me that the 23s are nothing more than a 21-700 with a 500G internal drive. Which isn't a bad thing. After the 20-700s, the most dependable HRs I have are the 21-700s and a 21-200. I do have a three month old 22-100 that I bought in a fit of lust (translation: stupid mistake) that is gonna be replaced tomorrow.

And yet, they fly off Costco's shelves. Some of them must work.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RaiderPower said:


> How's this for some optimistic thinking:
> 
> Maybe if we get enough 22s out in the field, the din from the complaints about these units will get loud enough that D* will actually do something about the abysmal speed of these things...Nah. :lol:


The speed of my virtually unusable 22 is fine. Can't complain about it's speed, won't bore you with all the other complaints about it that I have. But it's fast. Useless, but fast.

I think that as long as people keep buying the 22s, D* won't do a thing about them.

Rich


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Checked the Turkey Creek Best Buy here in Knoxville, TN today. They had 5 HR22's, but no HR23's.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

OK Rich, I just gotta ask (unless you can point me to another thread), why is your 22 useless? I just received a 22 as a replacement to a wonky 21, so I've become more focused on the 22 now that my 21 has been sent back to DTV.

Also, what's so special about the 23? Or is it just more "newer gotta be better" thinking?


----------



## RaiderPower (May 22, 2009)

rich584 said:



> The speed of my virtually unusable 22 is fine. Can't complain about it's speed, won't bore you with all the other complaints about it that I have. But it's fast. Useless, but fast.


So if I have this straight, you own what very well may be the only HR22 in existence that moves at anything faster than a snail's pace and yet, for other reasons, it's unusable? Oh, the irony. :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

EricJRW said:


> OK Rich, I just gotta ask (unless you can point me to another thread), why is your 22 useless? I just received a 22 as a replacement to a wonky 21, so I've become more focused on the 22 now that my 21 has been sent back to DTV.


It was fine for a few weeks. I was amazed. First 100 I'd ever had work properly. Then this horrendous "slip'' problem started. I watch every Yankees game and between batters I usually slip once to get to the next batter. Four slips between innings or a pitching change. Without fail, it slips to the end of the recording usually between batters. That's only one press of the slip button. And if the Yanks are in the first or second inning, I'm settling down to watch the whole game and Bango!, right to the end of the recording. Doesn't matter if the game is in the fifth inning or over, it slips to the end and, naturally, the score is right in front of me, wrecking the game.

If I try to watch a program with commercials, I carefully press the slip button seven times and go right thru the commercials (or close) on all my other HRs. On the 22, as soon as I slip thru a couple commercials (if I'm lucky) and then Bango!, right to the end of the recording. The last NR had no adverse effect on the 22, it was doing this prior to that. So, it's unusable for programs with commercials or with sports programs. For movies, it's fine, but it's in the master bedroom and all I want to use it for is sports and documentaries.

After about a month, it started randomly rebooting. None of my other eight HRs have these problems. So I know it's the HR22, not a problem with my system.

Now, to add insult to injury, the annoying blue ring can't be shut off. Now it can reboot to it's heart's content and I won't know.

But, take heart, some of them must work. :lol:



> Also, what's so special about the 23? Or is it just more "newer gotta be better" thinking?


Well, if you read the "First Look" on the 23s, you get the impression that this is an upgraded HR. More "robust". Several of the the "heavy hitters" on the forum have me convinced that the 23 is nothing more than a 21-700 with a 500G internal drive. But it's a 700 and I like the 700s. I gotta try one. I guess if you want a simple answer that's the best I can do. I just want one.

I wish you luck with your 22.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RaiderPower said:


> So if I have this straight, you own what very well may be the only HR22 in existence that moves at anything faster than a snail's pace and yet, for other reasons, it's unusable? Oh, the irony. :lol:


It is ironic. Damn shame too. Crisp clear PQ, good sound, fast enough for me not to complain about speed and I don't use it.

By the way, the fastest HR I have is my "owned" 20-700 with a 1.5TB Cuda internal in it. Goes thru the guide so fast you wouldn't believe it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mcbeevee said:


> Checked the Turkey Creek Best Buy here in Knoxville, TN today. They had 5 HR22's, but no HR23's.


A country wide conspiracy. :lol:

Rich


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Rich...

Don't want this 23 thread to get to far off-topic, but I'll watch for those things and see how it goes... So far, so good with my new 22, but then it seems that's always true when they are new... Oh, and I did dim my 22's ring, and I can turn it off, but lowest setting is fine for me.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

rich584 said:


> It was fine for a few weeks. I was amazed. First 100 I'd ever had work properly. Then this horrendous "slip'' problem started. I watch every Yankees game and between batters I usually slip once to get to the next batter. Four slips between innings or a pitching change. Without fail, it slips to the end of the recording usually between batters. That's only one press of the slip button. And if the Yanks are in the first or second inning, I'm settling down to watch the whole game and Bango!, right to the end of the recording. Doesn't matter if the game is in the fifth inning or over, it slips to the end and, naturally, the score is right in front of me, wrecking the game.
> 
> If I try to watch a program with commercials, I carefully press the slip button seven times and go right thru the commercials (or close) on all my other HRs. On the 22, as soon as I slip thru a couple commercials (if I'm lucky) and then Bango!, right to the end of the recording. The last NR had no adverse effect on the 22, it was doing this prior to that. So, it's unusable for programs with commercials or with sports programs. For movies, it's fine, but it's in the master bedroom and all I want to use it for is sports and documentaries.
> 
> ...


My 22 does the same stupid thing!! I thought it was my Harmony 1000 that was somehow sending too long of key presses from time to time

And to keep the thread on topic....I was in my local Best Buy today..........drum roll please...................................on the shelf were all..............................................................................................................................................................HR*22*-100 HDDVR units....!


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

EricJRW said:


> Also, what's so special about the 23? Or is it just more "newer gotta be better" thinking?


The manufacturer (-700 vs -100) is the key instead of the model number (23 vs 22). The true test would be an HR22-700 vs HR23-100 (if those models existed).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The HR23-700 is the only way to go. Much better PQ & AQ than any of my other 5 DVRs and works like a charm with a 2 TB Drive in it!!! :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> My 22 does the same stupid thing!! I thought it was my Harmony 1000 that was somehow sending too long of key presses from time to time


Well, anyone who's read some of my posts has an idea of what I think about the 100 series. This doesn't surprise me at all. I just got off the phone with the PP and the CSR I was talking to asked me to press the "Info" button down and hold it. Normally that takes you to the system setup page. Told him it wouldn't work and he asked me which button I thought was the "Info" button. My reply: "The button that has 'info' on it?" Doesn't work. First HR I've seen where holding down that button didn't work.

Anyhow, you're not alone. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> The HR23-700 is the only way to go. Much better PQ & AQ than any of my other 5 DVRs and works like a charm with a 2 TB Drive in it!!! :lol:


I just got referred to the Case Management Group. I'll get a 23 now. I hope.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mcbeevee said:


> The manufacturer (-700 vs -100) is the key instead of the model number (23 vs 22). The true test would be an HR22-700 vs HR23-100 (if those models existed).


And the outcome of that test would be that the 22-700 was the more dependable HR.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

EricJRW said:


> Thanks Rich...
> 
> Don't want this 23 thread to get to far off-topic, but I'll watch for those things and see how it goes... So far, so good with my new 22, but then it seems that's always true when they are new... Oh, and I did dim my 22's ring, and I can turn it off, but lowest setting is fine for me.


Getting off topic isn't bad if there's a benefit. Bottom line is: You can't buy a 23 at the B&M stores. All they sell is the 22s.

This is the first HR I've ever had that I couldn't dim the blue ring or use the info button to quickly get to the system setup page.

Rich


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

If patience is a virtue I most definitely would not be nominated for sainthood but I should be considered as I am still holding out for 23s to show up at Costco sometime during the current millennium. Am I an optimist or what?


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

> If patience is a virtue I most definitely would not be nominated for sainthood but I should be considered as I am still holding out for 23s to show up at Costco sometime during the current millennium. Am I an optimist or what?


I too have been waiting since Sept/Oct last year for them to show up at Costco but gave up last week and put an order in online last week.

I have a need for it to fit neatly on a shelf without the converters hanging off the back like the HR21s.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

I refuse to pay full price of $199 and am willing to wait till my current HRXXs crap out or hell freezes over whichever comes first.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> I refuse to pay full price of $199 and am willing to wait till my current HRXXs crap out or hell freezes over whichever comes first.


Gotta have respect for a man who stays the course. John, did you see the thread where folks are debating the finish on the 22s? Matte or gloss. Seems that a whole new bunch of 22s are coming with matte finishes. That should solve all the internal problems.

Yesterday, I did the full format on my 3 month old 22. Just in case I was wrong. Took a while, and now it's so screwed up, I can't access the Priority list or the To Do list and any of the other menu functions. But mine has a glossy finish, the matte would undoubtedly work correctly. (I apologize for the sarcasm, but frustration has overcome me.)

Rich


----------



## DTRJ (Nov 10, 2008)

I have been trying for some time to get a second hr-23. Got the first one back in October, when the hr-22 was not compatible with my TV. (three different units would reboot whenever the tv was turned on) Case management from d* sent the hr-23 and the problem was solved. I called the main office of Costco last week and asked if they would be getting the hr-23, to replace the hr-22 in their stores in the near future. The marketing person I spoke to said she would contact the buyer, and get back to me. She called two days later and said Costco does not plan on carrying the 23 as their info is that the hr-22 is basically the same. I told her what happened with the 3 22's I had and she asked me to fax copies of the 3 work orders from D*. -maybe this will get Costco to carry the 23's in the future.



sdizzle said:


> i was at my local costco on friday.....for some reason i always look at what hddvr they have.....still 22s.....


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

FWIW - I got my HR23 today after ordering it online last Friday. It's matte black unlike the gloss black piano finish on the other HR22s that I have. It also has a red record light and more opaque blue lights up front. Of course, internal broad band tuners for a cleaner install I was looking for on a tight spaced shelf.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DTRJ said:


> I have been trying for some time to get a second hr-23. Got the first one back in October, when the hr-22 was not compatible with my TV. (three different units would reboot whenever the tv was turned on) Case management from d* sent the hr-23 and the problem was solved. I called the main office of Costco last week and asked if they would be getting the hr-23, to replace the hr-22 in their stores in the near future. The marketing person I spoke to said she would contact the buyer, and get back to me. She called two days later and said Costco does not plan on carrying the 23 as their info is that the hr-22 is basically the same. I told her what happened with the 3 22's I had and she asked me to fax copies of the 3 work orders from D*. -maybe this will get Costco to carry the 23's in the future.


But the 23s are more "robust". :lol:

I've also called Costco about them constantly carrying the 22s and got the same answer. Obviously somebody at D* fed them that line. And they bit. What else can they do? You watch, they'll still be carrying them at Xmas time. They fly off the shelves. The Great American Herd will believe anything and buy anything.

Rich


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Just got back from Edison Costco, same tale of woe. A week and a half ago, 3 22s on a pallet, today 3 full stacks, all 22s. It stinks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Just got back from Edison Costco, same tale of woe. A week and a half ago, 3 22s on a pallet, today 3 full stacks, all 22s. It stinks.


I recorded the Yankees game last night on the 23 and watched it this morning. No problems. Works just like my 21-700s. Which is to say, pretty good.

Only been a day. I'm using it now and I have a 21-700 in the room and the two HRs are feeding my TV. Been switching back and forth between the two, running the same program on both and I don't see any difference on a 42" Panny plasma. Both are component feeds and the picture looks identical.

Audio is the same, too. So far, seems like the more knowledgeable among us are right again. A 21-700 with a larger hard drive. Which is still good. Can't beat the 700s, I think.

I just did a search on each HR. Timed it with a stopwatch. First search ever. Same as the 21.

Rich


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

The only problem we have with our HR22-100's is that it sometimes skips to the end when pressing the slip button. We have no problem turning the blue ring off, nor have we experienced any spontaneous reboots. Have you tried using the buttons on the front?


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Interesting. Thanks for the update. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

You can turn off the ring light on the HR23 just like the HR22s using the dual button press and then press the left (back) button to dim the lights or turn it off.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

The HR22 is the same as the hr23. the only difference is the internal BBC's. I have 2 HR22 and they are great. I haven't had any issues. The HR23 is of course a different manufacturer. I say have patience on this. I when the next update come the HR22 will be better in many ways


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> The HR22 is the same as the hr23. the only difference is the internal BBC's. I have 2 HR22 and they are great. I haven't had any issues. The HR23 is of course a different manufacturer. I say have patience on this. I when the next update come the HR22 will be better in many ways


Forgive my skepticism but from all the problems reported in this forum with the HR22, I highly doubt software downloads will make this machine faster/reliable. Are your 22s not 100s? Just curious.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

djrobx said:


> The only problem we have with our HR22-100's is that it sometimes skips to the end when pressing the slip button. We have no problem turning the blue ring off, nor have we experienced any spontaneous reboots. Have you tried using the buttons on the front?


You name it, I tried it. The PP gave up and the CMG came in and without any problem gave me a new 23-700 and I sent that thing back yesterday. The PP folks couldn't come up with anything I hadn't done. None of my PMs to knowledgeable folks turned up anything I hadn't tried.

If it was a new car, I would have "Lemon Lawed" it. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the update. Keep us posted.


I want to get a lot more recordings on it, then we'll see how it copes with a baseball game. I'll keep in touch, as usual.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike_TV said:


> You can turn off the ring light on the HR23 just like the HR22s using the dual button press and then press the left (back) button to dim the lights or turn it off.


Not on that 22 you can't. Doesn't matter, it's gone and no other 100s will be allowed.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> The HR22 is the same as the hr23. the only difference is the internal BBC's. I have 2 HR22 and they are great. I haven't had any issues. The HR23 is of course a different manufacturer. I say have patience on this. I when the next update come the HR22 will be better in many ways


Some big differences there. The internal BBCs are a big difference and the difference in quality and performance between the 100s and the 700s is another big difference.

I've been chastised and criticized several times for my disdain concerning the 100s. Let me refresh everyone's memory: I think the 20-100s, the 21-100s and the 22-100s are junk. After over three years, I still have never had a 100 that worked properly. Based on that simple statement, I have formed the opinion that the 100s are not fit for consumption.

I do realize that some of them must work. But if you read the threads, there are more complaints about the 100s than any other manufacturer's HRs. See how many complaints about the 21-200s you can find, or the 21-700s.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Forgive my skepticism but from all the problems reported in this forum with the HR22, I highly doubt software downloads will make this machine faster/reliable. Are your 22s not 100s? Just curious.


Your skepticism is well warranted. That 22 I had was a perfect example. This idea that all HRs are equal in performance and reliability is ridiculous.

Rich


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

rich584 said:


> I've been chastised and criticized several times for my disdain concerning the 100s. Let me refresh everyone's memory: I think the 20-100s, the 21-100s and the 22-100s are junk. After over three years, I still have never had a 100 that worked properly. Based on that simple statement, I have formed the opinion that the 100s are not fit for consumption.


Has there ever been a poll on:

a) manufacturer distribution, and
b) satisfaction based on manufacturer?

That second one might be a bit tough, but as a new 22 owner, I can't help but to ponder your disdain. Even if you were the only person in the world with a bad 22, it's still seems valid to share your experience.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Checked out Best Buy tonight, no 23's, just 22's. I guess if you really want one you'll have to order it online.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Some big differences there. The internal BBCs are a big difference and the difference in quality and performance between the 100s and the 700s is another big difference.
> 
> I've been chastised and criticized several times for my disdain concerning the 100s. Let me refresh everyone's memory: I think the 20-100s, the 21-100s and the 22-100s are junk. After over three years, I still have never had a 100 that worked properly. Based on that simple statement, I have formed the opinion that the 100s are not fit for consumption.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

EricJRW said:


> Has there ever been a poll on:
> 
> a) manufacturer distribution, and
> b) satisfaction based on manufacturer?


I don't think I've ever seen a poll on either.



> That second one might be a bit tough, but as a new 22 owner, I can't help but to ponder your disdain. Even if you were the only person in the world with a bad 22, it's still seems valid to share your experience.


The last 22 was the only 100 that was new. All the rest were replacements, purportedly refurbished, and mostly returned the day after I got them. Most couldn't even be activated. I wasn't happy about buying the 22, but when you want an HR and nobody has anything but 22s, what are you gonna do?

It did work well out of the box. I was quite pleased with it for a few weeks, but then it started doing some really strange things. The last NR seemed to have no affect on it one way or the other. The slip was the biggest problem I had with it. It would go right to the end of a recording. And if I highlighted a program on the playlist and hit Play, sometimes it would go right to the end of the recording. Final straw was the blue ring. Just wouldn't shut off. And the 22 kept randomly rebooting. Too much to cope with.

I do agree with your comment about sharing experiences, whether they be good or bad. If there are no positive posts, how are we to form an opinion on something? Same thing with negative posts.

I do realize that some folks have 100s that work. They fly off the shelves at Costco. Some of them have to work.

I hooked up my new 23-700 to the same feeds, same settings and have had no problems so far. Only been a few days and I won't be satisfied until it has worked properly for a month or so. Then I'll stick an eSATA on it.

I do hope you have better luck with your 22.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Some big differences there. The internal BBCs are a big difference and the difference in quality and performance between the 100s and the 700s is another big difference.
> 
> I've been chastised and criticized several times for my disdain concerning the 100s. Let me refresh everyone's memory: I think the 20-100s, the 21-100s and the 22-100s are junk. After over three years, I still have never had a 100 that worked properly. Based on that simple statement, I have formed the opinion that the 100s are not fit for consumption.
> 
> I do realize that some of them must work. But if you read the threads, there are more complaints about the 100s than any other manufacturer's HRs. See how many complaints about the 21-200s you can find, or the 21-700s.





> Rich
> I've got your back, Rich, and given the fact I cannot specify a box if I ever need a replacement, I still have my deactivated HR10-250 as a back-up. Yes, I am aware my HD programming will be severely limited in doing so but at least I know I have a RELIABLE box. The 100s are unquestionably absolute crap. Yet there are still those in this forum who consistently take Directv's side no matter what(be patient,do a reset,try this, try that, a software download will fix the problem). We are 3 years into the HRXXs. When are the problems going to stop?


Thanx John. The problems have greatly diminished over the last year or so. At first, it was horrible, but I'm amazed at how far we've come in just three years.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Checked out Best Buy tonight, no 23's, just 22's. I guess if you really want one you'll have to order it online.


Yeah, running around looking for a 23 at a B&M store seems to be an act of futility. And the proliferation of 22s seems to be country wide. Be nice to have some choice.

Rich


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Not on that 22 you can't. Doesn't matter, it's gone and no other 100s will be allowed.
> 
> Rich


Not sure what you mean by this? I have two HR22-100s and one HR23-700 and both allow me to dim and turn off the ring light. Maybe we are talking about two different things here?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike_TV said:


> Not sure what you mean by this? I have two HR22-100s and one HR23-700 and both allow me to dim and turn off the ring light. Maybe we are talking about two different things here?


No, we're talking about the same thing. This is the first HR I've had that I couldn't turn the blue ring off and I always leave them off in case I start getting random reboots.

This just started happening, when I bought the 22, I was surprised at how well it worked. But as the weeks went by, things started happening that none of my eight other HRs experienced culminating in not being able to turn off the blue ring. I did reformat (if you can call it a reformat) it using the menu command and later the front panel command. The light still wouldn't shut off.

You understood me correctly. I've had a lot of HRs and not one of them had a blue ring I couldn't turn off. Well, it's gone and I'm sure that some poor soul will get a replacement with a blue ring that won't shut off (and lots of other adverse things).

Rich


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

rich584 said:


> No, we're talking about the same thing. This is the first HR I've had that I couldn't turn the blue ring off and I always leave them off in case I start getting random reboots.
> 
> This just started happening, when I bought the 22, I was surprised at how well it worked. But as the weeks went by, things started happening that none of my eight other HRs experienced culminating in not being able to turn off the blue ring. I did reformat (if you can call it a reformat) it using the menu command and later the front panel command. The light still wouldn't shut off.
> 
> ...


 How true on replacement boxes. Like the one I got that looked like it had been dropped from a first floor window onto a sidewalk(no kidding). Extensive front panel,rear corner damage. needless to say it was DOA. So much for D*s refurb contractor. The exterior box was in perfect condition when it arrived so this pile of junk was packed up as. Nice, huh?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't forget you cant be on an active channel when you try to turn off the blue ring. That seems to crop up here quite a bit.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Don't forget you cant be on an active channel when you try to turn off the blue ring. That seems to crop up here quite a bit.


I just did it. I turned on a 21-700, turned the blue ring on and shut the HR off 
and turned the HR on and the blue ring was, naturally, on. Hit the two side arrows on the front panel and it went off as it always (forget that cursed 22) does. The HR was on CBS. Did the same thing again and tuned to the Style (just picked it randomly, don't watch it, didn't even know there was such a channel :lol channel and I shut it off.

Huh. Just tried it on Yes and I can't shut it off. Thought it might be because I have Yes on the Quick Tune thingee and tried Fox News and Fox Business, which are both on Quick Tune and the blue ring went right off.

I don't understand why Yes would be the only channel that I can't turn the ring off. Why?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> How true on replacement boxes. Like the one I got that looked like it had been dropped from a first floor window onto a sidewalk(no kidding). Extensive front panel,rear corner damage. needless to say it was DOA. So much for D*s refurb contractor. The exterior box was in perfect condition when it arrived so this pile of junk was packed up as. Nice, huh?


I know that they do actually have a contractor for refurbishing HRs and other receivers. I've never seen any evidence of an actual refurbishing procedure. The last step would be testing the HR, no?

Rich


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

rich584 said:


> I just did it. I turned on a 21-700, turned the blue ring on and shut the HR off
> and turned the HR on and the blue ring was, naturally, on. Hit the two side arrows on the front panel and it went off as it always (forget that cursed 22) does. The HR was on CBS. Did the same thing again and tuned to the Style (just picked it randomly, don't watch it, didn't even know there was such a channel :lol channel and I shut it off.
> 
> Huh. Just tried it on Yes and I can't shut it off. Thought it might be because I have Yes on the Quick Tune thingee and tried Fox News and Fox Business, which are both on Quick Tune and the blue ring went right off.
> ...


YES, and all of the other RSNs are now Active Channels (for Scoreguide). See the post above stating you can't turn off the lights on Active Channels.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Don't forget you cant be on an active channel when you try to turn off the blue ring. That seems to crop up here quite a bit.


I guess I don't understand. What is an "active" channel?

Rich


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

rich584 said:


> I don't understand why Yes would be the only channel that I can't turn the ring off. Why?
> 
> Rich


MikeW answered your question above this post...General rule of thumb any dedicated sports channels will be active channels...You also wouldnt be able to turn off the ring on any of the French Open channels. Any of them that give you the option of using the red button for additional content, like box scores, etc...are active channels, meaning they have additional content you can get to interactively.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MikeW said:


> YES, and all of the other RSNs are now Active Channels (for Scoreguide). See the post above stating you can't turn off the lights on Active Channels.


Oh, I see what you mean. So, any channel that has the Scoreguide disables your ability to shut off the ring? Just tried a few and you're right. My apologies. I gather that just started when the Scoreguide became active?

Still doesn't affect my 22. The slip was so bad that I never had any sports channels on. Couldn't turn it off on any channel.

But, thanx for the info, I really gotta start reading the release notes again.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> MikeW answered your question above this post...General rule of thumb any dedicated sports channels will be active channels...You also wouldnt be able to turn off the ring on any of the French Open channels. Any of them that give you the option of using the red button for additional content, like box scores, etc...are active channels, meaning they have additional content you can get to interactively.


Just took me a little while to remember what RSNs meant. Thanx for pointing that out, I had no idea. Guess that interactivity will become more pervasive as time goes by. I suppose if I had read the release notes I would have known what an "active" channel was. That's the first time I've seen that used.

Rich


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Union NJ Costco now has a stack of HR22's if any NJ locals are looking. First ones in many months.


TBlazer07 said:


> Union NJ Costco hasn't had DirecTV receivers in months. I always look (don't need one but I still look).


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

None in months and now stacks of 22s? I may be wrong but I read that as D* has a bunch of 22s that are not selling/new leasing.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I guess I don't understand. What is an "active" channel?
> 
> Rich


The more accurate term is "interactive" channel, as DIRECTV refers to the features these channels run as "ITV apps", or "Interactive TV Applications".

So any channel that has a pop-up promoting use of RED, or the News/SportsMix channels, or the ACTIVE channel itself are all iTV channels.

That said, there is actually one way to turn off the LED lights while on any interactive channel: press EXIT to turn off the iTV app. Then you regain control and can dim the lights ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> None in months and now stacks of 22s? I may be wrong but I read that as D* has a bunch of 22s that are not selling/new leasing.


I'm beginning to think they are never gonna run out of them. I was just at the Bridgewater Costco and they have another stack of 22s. Now they are coming out in a matte case.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> The more accurate term is "interactive" channel, as DIRECTV refers to the features these channels run as "ITV apps", or "Interactive TV Applications".
> 
> So any channel that has a pop-up promoting use of RED, or the News/SportsMix channels, or the ACTIVE channel itself are all iTV channels.
> 
> That said, there is actually one way to turn off the LED lights while on any interactive channel: press EXIT to turn off the iTV app. Then you regain control and can dim the lights ...


Thanx Drew. I usually scoff at each new feature and end up using them. Quick Tune is a perfect example. I didn't see a use for that and I use it every day. But this Scoreboard kinda baffles me. On a plain receiver I can sort of see a use for it, but anybody that records sports programs can't use it and the primary use of a DVR is to record and playback. Even if it worked on a recording, it would show you the final score of the program you are watching. Or, I guess you could leave it on and get the scores as they follow the time line of the recording.

During the football season, I sit and watch the Jets and Giants games that I have recorded and also have the NFL website on my computer, which has a great scoreboard.

But, I scoff now and will probably find a use for it up the road.

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Thanx Drew. I usually scoff at each new feature and end up using them. Quick Tune is a perfect example. I didn't see a use for that and I use it every day. But this Scoreboard kinda baffles me. On a plain receiver I can sort of see a use for it, but anybody that records sports programs can't use it and the primary use of a DVR is to record and playback. Even if it worked on a recording, it would show you the final score of the program you are watching. Or, I guess you could leave it on and get the scores as they follow the time line of the recording.
> 
> During the football season, I sit and watch the Jets and Giants games that I have recorded and also have the NFL website on my computer, which has a great scoreboard.
> 
> ...


I think that the ScoreGuide feature is great. I live in VA, but am a Yankee/Giants/Islanders fan (yes, Islanders, I'll admit it). Since I don't subscribe to any sports packages, I can easily jump to ESPN, pull up ScoreGuide and see the score of the games I'm interested in. It will then even show me what channels the game is on so I can see if it might be on a channel I subscribe to, but did not realize it was playing on.

- Merg


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Heads up! Act now! Amazon.com has the HR23 in stock(2 left) for $187.97. He who hesitates is lost.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

(2) left...... I bought one


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

So, help me to understand this a little better ... I would assume the HR23 is the successor to the HR22? Is the problem that there are so many HR22s still in the supply chain that most places are not stocking the HR23?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

It's funny how Amazon has it listed

"DIRECTV HD/DVR RECEIVER WITH BUILT IN B-BAND CONVERTER"

That's not right. It has wide band tuners so the BBCs are no longer needed.

I'm just sayin' :grin:

Mike


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

They have shown up for the first time in our dealer office. Can't wait to install one.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

videojanitor said:


> So, help me to understand this a little better ... I would assume the HR23 is the successor to the HR22? Is the problem that there are so many HR22s still in the supply chain that most places are not stocking the HR23?


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

videojanitor said:


> So, help me to understand this a little better ... I would assume the HR23 is the successor to the HR22? Is the problem that there are so many HR22s still in the supply chain that most places are not stocking the HR23?


 Your assumption is correct. I suppose the word has gotten around that the 22 box is a bug ridden piece of junk.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

videojanitor said:


> So, help me to understand this a little better ... I would assume the HR23 is the successor to the HR22? Is the problem that there are so many HR22s still in the supply chain that most places are not stocking the HR23?


The 23-700 is made by a totally different company and is not related to the 22-100. The reason for this thread is that the 700s are the best of the HRs. Just check out eBay and see how many 20-700s are for sale compared to other models.

The only difference between a 21-700 and a 23-700 that I have found is the larger hard drive in the 23. Aside from that, the 23 appears to be just a 21-700 with a larger HDD. And since you can't buy 20-700s or 21-700s at the retail level, the 23-700 is the most desirable HR out there. And you don't have those nasty BBCs hanging off the back.

Why are there so many 22s for sale at Costco and BB? I really don't know what's going on. Seemed like a big "dump" of the 22s at first, but now they are appearing in "matte" cases and are still the only HRs in NJ that we've been able to find. Could it be that D* makes a greater profit on them? That would be my guess.

Rich


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like my thinking was about right. Based on this thread, I've been thinking about ordering an HR23, but I was just curious as to why it only seems to be available in a limited number of places. Well, I'm no stranger to this kind of thing -- I remember when finding an HR20 in stock was a major coup (and that was really nothing compared to the HR10 frenzy!).

Edit: OK, just ordered one through Amazon. Interesting that if you do a search for HR23-700, you get results showing the HR22. Finally found the HR23 by clicking the "related searches" link near the top.


----------



## LAMark (Sep 28, 2007)

After waiting for months for an HR23 to show up at BB or Costco, I ordered one from SolidSignal, along with an AM21. Came in a couple of days and setting it up was just a matter of calling DIRECTV. I did have to tell the CR what an AM21 was though. He started to tell me to use my TV directly for OTA. By the way the AM21 seems to pull in some stations that my old HR10-250 did not.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I just got an HR23-700 today. I'm confused. I thought it should be "faster" than my HR20-700??? It's waaaay slower.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> I just got an HR23-700 today. I'm confused. I thought it should be "faster" than my HR20-700??? It's waaaay slower.


I don't think anyone said it would be faster.

Mike


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

From what I've seen the HR21/22 is slow. My HR20s have never been slow. I wanted to get a HDDVR with a more storage capacity.

I thought from reading here that the HR23 was faster and more responsive and had better picture quality than the HR22's. That was what I thought anyway, so I worked hard with DTV to acquire the 23. I'm not sure what to think at this moment.

Does anyone else have a good comparison between the HR20-700 and HR23-700? (I mean I know the 23 has a larger hard drive, but is that it)? I thought the HR23 would be more like the HR20 than the HR21/22 SERIES as far as speed.

Sorry, I'm tired and maybe am not phrasing my question correct.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Janice805 said:


> From what I've seen the HR21/22 is slow. My HR20s have never been slow.


Can you describe what is slow about it? I assume you're talking about accessing menus, scrolling through the guide, etc?


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

For my part, the perception that it may be slower in some ways than previous models is a non issue for me. The facts are that I don't have to deal with BBCs, a 500GB HD and from postings from fellow members extremely reliable. I would be ecstatic to get my hands on one(or more).


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I think theres something to be said about the 700 - Pace units.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't have mine yet, so I can't report whether or not it seems slow compared to the HR20, but it seems odd that there would be a marked speed difference. I mean, would the design be so radically different that would cause this kind of problem? Just askin'.

Perhaps it might seem slow in the beginning as it is acquiring a lot of guide data and thus is a little busy behind the scenes?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

I replaced a 20-700 with a 23, and the 20 is quite a bit faster IMO, menus and deleting shows for examples. And for me it was done for the larger HD and no BBCs and for the color.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Interesting. Well I am adding the HR23 to the same room where an HR20 lives, so will be able to do a side-by-side comparison. As long as it not as slow as a Pentium II machine running Windows 98, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

videojanitor said:


> Interesting. Well I am adding the HR23 to the same room where an HR20 lives, so will be able to do a side-by-side comparison. As long as it not as slow as a Pentium II machine running Windows 98, I'll be satisfied.


Please post your results when you are done comparing.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Janice805 said:


> I just got an HR23-700 today. I'm confused. I thought it should be "faster" than my HR20-700??? It's waaaay slower.


The HR23 uses the same chipset as the HR21, HR21 Pro and HR22. From what we can tell as consumers, the HR23 should be comparable in performance to those models.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> *The HR23 uses the same chipset as the HR21, HR21 Pro and HR22*. From what we can tell as consumers, the HR23 should be comparable in performance to those models.


We don't exactly know that for sure.

We know for sure that the tuners are different and I "suspect" there are some other differences as well. 

However, you're probably correct in that there is no reason to expect it's faster then any other HR2x.

AAMOF, my HR20-700 is still the fastest HR2x I have. It's faster then both my HR21-100 and HR23-700.

My 2¢ FWIW...YMMV :grin:

Mike


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well for what it is worth I believe that the PQ & AQ is better with my HR23-700 than my HR20-100s or my HR21-700s. I can switch back and forth between the HR23-700 and the HR21-700 and see a difference and I know that they have the same Broadcom Chipset but I definitely can see and hear a difference.

That is why I spent alot of time trying to find out what chipset the HR23 used because I didn't believe it was the same one as the HR21-700 but I have heard that it is but I have never seen definitive proof such as a picture of the chipset in the DVR so I am still not sure what causes the difference but my wife also agrees that there is a noticeable difference.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

My earlier debate about the HR23 being "slower" than my HR20 means when I press a button on the remote, the response on the DVR is not as fast as my HR20. If I press the GUIDE (for exxample) then press a down arrow, it's slower. There's a little "lag" with all the commands. Although, so far this morning (after yesterday's install), it seems to have picked up a bit.

The other thing I was thinking was maybe it's not really the HR23, but the fact that I have two HDDVR'S side by side and the installation guy couldn't figure out how to make each DVR respond to a separate remote so he set the HR23 to "RF" (and my HR20 is set to IR). When I had one of my HR20'S in the past set to "RF" the response WAS slower.

What's so weird is I kept telling him there's a way to set the two remotes to operate the two different receivers. He didn't know how and neither did the "expert" he was talking to at Direct TV. So, until I figure it all out take what I say about the HR23 being slower with a grain of salt.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You can set two remotes up so they control 2 or more DVRs in the same room because I have done it. It is in the Remote Menu and if you need any additional info PM EDMUND the Remote Master here in this great forum. He knows everything about Remotes and controlling them and he helped me set mine up.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> Well for what it is worth I believe that the PQ & AQ is better with my HR23-700 than my HR20-100s or my HR21-700s. I can switch back and forth between the HR23-700 and the HR21-700 and see a difference and I know that they have the same Broadcom Chipset but I definitely can see and hear a difference.
> 
> That is why I spent alot of time trying to find out what chipset the HR23 used because I didn't believe it was the same one as the HR21-700 but I have heard that it is but I have never seen definitive proof such as a picture of the chipset in the DVR so I am still not sure what causes the difference but my wife also agrees that there is a noticeable difference.


I have my 23 set up to feed two Panny plasmas in two different rooms. I also use a 21-700 to feed the same two TVs. The other day I was watching a show on the History channel that had been recorded on both HRs and a map of the northern Mediterranean Sea land mass was shown and the sea itself was almost in (I'm really not sure how to explain this) 3-D compared to the land. The water portion actually looked lower than the land.

Eureka! Finally, absolute proof that the 23 was doing something special! Called the wife and son down to show them. My son said, "Wow, 3-D!" and my wife agreed. They left and I switched to the 21-700 and went to the same map. Exactly the same picture. Damn! Then my son calls on the intercom and tells me he has the same program recorded on his 21-200 and his is the same too. Ran up to his room and there it was. Same 3-D looking map.

The only difference I can find in the 23 is a negative one. The RF sensor doesn't seem to be as sensitive as (God, I hate to say this) the 22 it replaced. With the 22 I could go to the room where the 21 is and point the remote for the 22 in any direction and the 22 would pick it up. With the 23, I have to point the remote at the ceiling most of the time for the 23 to get it. Same remote, new batteries, very different results. The 23 is in a room above the 21-700. I have to point the 21's remote at the floor most of the time when I'm in the room above it. I still see no difference between the 21-700 and the 23. Not that I'm displeased with the 23, but I expected, after reading the "First Look" for the 23, something special. All I see is a 21-700 with a larger hard drive and no BBCs.

Don't read anything negative about the 23 in this post. I like it and I'm much more comfy with another 700 in my "fleet".

Rich


----------



## anger grows (Dec 18, 2007)

The HR23 makes my HR20-100 look like an even bigger piece of crap. :lol: It's rattle free and damn sexy. The 20's menu colors look washed out compared to the 23. SD channels are noticeably better looking with more detail and sharpness. HD improvements aren't as noticeable, but the colors seem a bit sweeter perhaps. Menu speed is the same or a bit slower at random times. Punching in a channel number is still the most frustrating thing to do. Internal temp is 118 and the fan visible on the left side isn't even turning. Switching between channels with different resolutions is much quicker and smoother due to fewer picture blink outs.

I'm very happy with my purchase so far. Ordered it on Sunday from Solid Signal and had it by Wednesday.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> My earlier debate about the HR23 being "slower" than my HR20 means when I press a button on the remote, the response on the DVR is not as fast as my HR20. If I press the GUIDE (for exxample) then press a down arrow, it's slower. There's a little "lag" with all the commands. Although, so far this morning (after yesterday's install), it seems to have picked up a bit.


You're correct. The 20-700s are a tad faster than all the others. I think comparing the 20-700s to other models is kinda like comparing a car with 250 horsepower to a car with 300 horsepower. All other things being equal, of course the car with the 300 HP is gonna be faster. I don't think the difference in speed is that obvious between the 20-700s and the rest of the models, but there is definitely a difference in speed.



> The other thing I was thinking was maybe it's not really the HR23, but the fact that I have two HDDVR'S side by side and the installation guy couldn't figure out how to make each DVR respond to a separate remote so he set the HR23 to "RF" (and my HR20 is set to IR). When I had one of my HR20'S in the past set to "RF" the response WAS slower.


Learn from this experience and setup any HRs you get yourself. I've never let an installer near my HRs after watching one stare in amazement at me when I turned off the blue ring. If he didn't know how to do that...

I've seen no difference in RF or IR, but I have all of my nine in RF and I find it so much more convenient that I never consider using IR. Just a personal preference.



> What's so weird is I kept telling him there's a way to set the two remotes to operate the two different receivers. He didn't know how and neither did the "expert" he was talking to at Direct TV. So, until I figure it all out take what I say about the HR23 being slower with a grain of salt.


What you saw is a perfect example of "the blind leading the blind". Where would the installer have found an "expert" at D*? If you need an expert opinion about remotes, *Edmund * is just a PM away as are all the folks on the forum who know how to use the HRs. It's just a matter of finding folks to trust and who you can understand.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

anger grows said:


> The HR23 makes my HR20-100 look like an even bigger piece of crap. :lol: It's rattle free and damn sexy. The 20's menu colors look washed out compared to the 23. SD channels are noticeably better looking with more detail and sharpness. HD improvements aren't as noticeable, but the colors seem a bit sweeter perhaps. Menu speed is the same or a bit slower at random times. Punching in a channel number is still the most frustrating thing to do. Internal temp is 118 and the fan visible on the left side isn't even turning. Switching between channels with different resolutions is much quicker and smoother due to fewer picture blink outs.
> 
> I'm very happy with my purchase so far. Ordered it on Sunday from Solid Signal and had it by Wednesday.


Another convert. At least your 20-100 works. I've never had one that lasted very long. I did have one that I made the mistake of hooking up an eSATA (FAP) to before activating it (just wanted to see what would happen) and it "ate" the eSATA. I then tried with just the internal drive and that got destroyed too.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well Rich I have 2 HR20-100s and they are working flawless and very fast. However, the picture does looked washed out and fuzzier, not as Crisp. I use them as a backup DVR or in my Upper Office which my wife uses on occasion but I never use it so it is no big deal but I am glad that the HR20-100s are not my PRIMARY DVR or I would be P!SSED!!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> Well Rich I have 2 HR20-100s and they are working flawless and very fast. However, the picture does looked washed out and fuzzier, not as Crisp. I use them as a backup DVR or in my Upper Office which my wife uses on occasion but I never use it so it is no big deal but I am glad that the HR20-100s are not my PRIMARY DVR or I would be P!SSED!!!


Remember, the only 20-100s I've had were replacement units. I bought none new. I did buy the 22 new and that lasted 3 months and morphed into my 23. I'm sure lots of people have perfectly functioning 100s, but I've never seen one.

A lot of folks that I consider worthy of trust think that there can be no difference in PQ on any HR. I have to defer to them. I just don't have the knowledge to support an argument against their opinion. I really thought I had that the other day when I saw that map, but it was really the same on all three HRs. I was disappointed. I really wanted the 23 to be something special, and it doesn't seem to be any different than my 21-700s, aside from the obvious things.

*Steve* mounts a really good argument in favor of the 23 just being a 21-700 with those obvious differences. I've gotten the impression from his posts that he has done his homework. He's convinced me.

I'm not dissatisfied with the 23 I got in place of the 22. Not at all. If the 700s keep coming, I'll be happy. I just expected so much, that's what disappoints me. Serves me right for being optimistic for a change :lol:.

By the way, no problems with bogging down on the 2TB? How full did you get it?

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm at 28% and it is running like a champ but just not as Fast as the HR20 but it definitely looks sharper, crisper, and sounds louder and better and I have had my best friend Dan look at the 2 DVRs without telling him which looked the best and he picked out the HR23 so I am convinced it is a little better, probably due to better chipsets from Broadcom.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> I'm at 28% and it is running like a champ but just not as Fast as the HR20 but it definitely looks sharper, crisper, and sounds louder and better and I have had my best friend Dan look at the 2 DVRs without telling him which looked the best and he picked out the HR23 so I am convinced it is a little better, probably due to better chipsets from Broadcom.


What kind of TV are you using it with? I've got mine on a 42" and a 50" Panny plasmas. 720p sets.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I've got the HR23-700 on a 55" Samsung 1080P LCD along with the HR21-700.

My HR21-700 & HR10-100 are on a 50" Samsung Plasma.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> I've got the HR23-700 on a 55" Samsung 1080P LCD along with the HR21-700.
> 
> My HR21-700 & HR10-100 are on a 50" Samsung Plasma.


All I've got is Panny plasmas. Better picture on the 55" set than the 50" plasma?

What do you have the 20-100s on?

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The HR20-100 is on a $14,000 Samsung Plasma but the picture is washed out and definitely nothing like the HR23-700 on my $5,000 Samsung LCD. I can't believe that the prices have come down so much but as a cutting edge guy you have to pay the price but the HR23-700 definitely looks better than the HR21-700 on the LCD.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Just want to share my frustration with the 22-100. Its locked up every morning for me and requires a 20 minute reboot. pressing skip goes right to the end of the program about 10% of the time. The guide is super slow. It will randomly scramble the screen so I have to cycle through all the resolution formats to fix the problem. and did I mention is SUPER SLOW! 

I think i'll call DTV today and get a replacement. I was hoping the longer I held out the better chance i'll get a HR23. too bad it almost unwatchable at this point.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> Just want to share my frustration with the 22-100. Its locked up every morning for me and requires a 20 minute reboot. pressing skip goes right to the end of the program about 10% of the time. The guide is super slow. It will randomly scramble the screen so I have to cycle through all the resolution formats to fix the problem. and did I mention is SUPER SLOW!
> 
> I think i'll call DTV today and get a replacement. I was hoping the longer I held out the better chance i'll get a HR23. too bad it almost unwatchable at this point.


Anything that ends in 700 or 200 will be an upgrade. That slip/skip problem went completely away when I hooked up the 23 to the same feeds as the 22 it replaced.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> The HR20-100 is on a $14,000 Samsung Plasma but the picture is washed out and definitely nothing like the HR23-700 on my $5,000 Samsung LCD. I can't believe that the prices have come down so much but as a cutting edge guy you have to pay the price but the HR23-700 definitely looks better than the HR21-700 on the LCD.


I have a bridge down the street that might interest you. The shares are not cheap, but the thrill of being an owner of your very own bridge far outweighs the price of the shares. :lol:

$14,000 for a TV? I gotta say this: OH MY GOD! :hurah:

Seriously, I'm glad you can afford something like that.

Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Went to the local BB yesterday as they had some deals on N routers.

They had 3 HR22, 1 R16, 8 R22 and 1 D12.

Interesting to note, there were no signs or stickers on the packaging regarding them being lease program.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

harsh said:


> Went to the local BB yesterday as they had some deals on N routers.
> 
> They had 3 HR22, 1 R16, 8 R22 and 1 D12.
> 
> Interesting to note, there were no signs or stickers on the packaging regarding them being lease program.


I think at BB they make you sign an agreement to lease the units when you make the purchase.

Costco just sells them with a sign posted over the HRs stating that they will be leased as soon as they are activated.

Rich


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> Went to the local BB yesterday as they had some deals on N routers.
> 
> They had 3 HR22, 1 R16, 8 R22 and 1 D12.
> 
> Interesting to note, there were no signs or stickers on the packaging regarding them being lease program.


Then you didn't look very hard. It's right on the front (top) of the box. Right below the picture of the the receiver.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RobertE said:


> Then you didn't look very hard. It's right on the front (top) of the box. Right below the picture of the the receiver.


I know where the stickers are supposed to be and what they look like. I inspected the entire package of each of the topmost boxes (and the top of the second where applicable) in the respective piles and they were all label-free. I would also note that it didn't appear that any labeling had been removed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> I know where the stickers are supposed to be and what they look like. I inspected the entire package of each of the topmost boxes (and the top of the second where applicable) in the respective piles and they were all label-free. I would also note that it didn't appear that any labeling had been removed.


I'm just curious why there would be any interest for anyone who doesn't have DirecTV service.

As for the labels, they are plain as day to see at my Best Buy when I saw the stack there 30 minutes ago - all HR22's.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> I know where the stickers are supposed to be and what they look like. I inspected the entire package of each of the topmost boxes (and the top of the second where applicable) in the respective piles and they were all label-free. I would also note that it didn't appear that any labeling had been removed.


There haven't been stickers on the boxes in some time (unless very old stock), it's actually printed on the box itself. The printing of the "Box is leased, ect" went in effect when the current retail packaging debuted.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

harsh said:


> Went to the local BB yesterday as they had some deals on N routers.
> 
> They had 3 HR22, 1 R16, 8 R22 and 1 D12.
> 
> Interesting to note, there were no signs or stickers on the packaging regarding them being lease program.


Thinking of getting Directv service and a receiver?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dave29 said:


> Thinking of getting Directv service and a receiver?


When they offer a selection of programming that appeals to me at a reasonable price and a fully functional HD DVR, I'll think hard about it. I'm not married to any particular service and not currently under commitment to any of them.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RobertE said:


> There haven't been stickers on the boxes in some time (unless very old stock), it's actually printed on the box itself. The printing of the "Box is leased, ect" went in effect when the current retail packaging debuted.


I just looked at the brown box my new 23 came in and the box that wretched 22 that I bought at Costco came in and both clearly have the lease statement printed in places that are hard to miss.

Rich


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> I think theres something to be said about the 700 - Pace units.


+1


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

harsh said:


> When they offer a selection of programming that appeals to me at a reasonable price *and a fully functional HD DVR*, I'll think hard about it. I'm not married to any particular service and not currently under commitment to any of them.


Hmm. I can't speak to your programming tastes or personal budget, but as to your comments about the DVRs, I can. Mine all reliably record programming, reliably play it back, offer reasonable recording capacity, and offer a few other goodies like media playback and video on demand via my 'net connection.

Maybe if you, you know, actually used the services and products you prognosticate about you might be in a better position to offer advice and reliable information.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Somebody harshed harsh......priceless

:lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rich584 said:


> I have a bridge down the street that might interest you. The shares are not cheap, but the thrill of being an owner of your very own bridge far outweighs the price of the shares. :lol:
> 
> $14,000 for a TV? I gotta say this: OH MY GOD! :hurah:
> 
> ...


I actually paid less for that as I was in the Home Theater Business at the time and got it for cost but still alot of money but I had made alot in the stock market that year so I rewarded myself. :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Somebody harshed harsh......priceless
> 
> :lol:


Almost. Harsh rarely "prognosticates", and he does crack me up occasionally. Funny is funny no matter what provider he uses.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> I actually paid less for that as I was in the Home Theater Business at the time and got it for cost but still alot of money but I had made alot in the stock market that year so I rewarded myself. :lol:


Even at half price, that's a lot more than I could get away with. If I came home with a $7,000 TV, my wife would be off the the jewelers and would buy that same amount in jewelry. We don't worry about "keeping up with the neighbors", we worry about keeping up with each other (and she's way ahead, naturally). We had our twentieth anniversary a couple years ago and I just caught her before she bought a $20,000 ring to replace her original wedding ring. And that ring didn't even have a 60" screen! :lol:

Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LameLefty said:


> Mine all reliably record programming, reliably play it back, offer reasonable recording capacity, and offer a few other goodies like media playback and video on demand via my 'net connection.


I can say that the HD DVR that I'm currently provided with records 100% reliably, has a seemingly endless capacity afforded by swapping USB drives in and out (without rebooting or maintaining preferences) and can record three channels at once. It serves up two TVs independently (one HD, one SD) without an external modulator or media converters, has done PIP and side-by-side and it seems pretty happy with my TVs. A heads up: Brand E has Internet-based VOD as well.

If something does go wrong with the HD DVR that I currently have, I get to keep all of the recordings that I can salvage from it as well as all of the recordings that have been put on the USB drives and play them on the replacement unit. This is important to me as I have the entire ST:Enterprise series (in HD) on one EHD and the opening and closing ceremonies of the 2008 Summer Olympics (in HD) on another.

My recollection is that the elusive HR23 can only do one or two of these cool features.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

harsh said:


> I can say that the HD DVR that I'm currently provided with records 100% reliably, has a seemingly endless capacity afforded by swapping USB drives in and out (without rebooting or maintaining preferences) and can record three channels at once. It serves up two TVs independently (one HD, one SD) without an external modulator or media converters, has done PIP and side-by-side and it seems pretty happy with my TVs. A heads up: Brand E has Internet-based VOD as well.
> 
> If something does go wrong with the HD DVR that I currently have, I get to keep all of the recordings that I can salvage from it as well as all of the recordings that have been put on the USB drives and play them on the replacement unit. This is important to me as I have the entire ST:Enterprise series (in HD) on one EHD and the opening and closing ceremonies of the 2008 Summer Olympics (in HD) on another.
> 
> My recollection is that the elusive HR23 can only do one or two of these cool features.


There is a thread in the General Satellite forum that compares features between DIRECTV and EchoStar products, so perhaps that is a better place for bringing out the rulers and measuring one's ... worth.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

harsh said:


> I can say that the HD DVR that I'm currently provided with records 100% reliably, has a seemingly endless capacity afforded by swapping USB drives in and out (without rebooting or maintaining preferences) and can record three channels at once. It serves up two TVs independently (one HD, one SD) without an external modulator or media converters, has done PIP and side-by-side and it seems pretty happy with my TVs. A heads up: Brand E has Internet-based VOD as well.
> 
> If something does go wrong with the HD DVR that I currently have, I get to keep all of the recordings that I can salvage from it as well as all of the recordings that have been put on the USB drives and play them on the replacement unit. This is important to me as I have the entire ST:Enterprise series (in HD) on one EHD and the opening and closing ceremonies of the 2008 Summer Olympics (in HD) on another.
> 
> My recollection is that the elusive HR23 can only do one or two of these cool features.


I think DBSTalk has a Dish DVR forum. Why are you hanging out here trolling if you're 100% happy with Dish??


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> I think DBSTalk has a Dish DVR forum. Why are you hanging out here trolling if you're 100% happy with Dish??


Does the Dish section have Directv subs troll there and post about how NFLST & MLB-EI in HD is great? Or how streaming to your PC is amazing? Or how network capabilities are far superior?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Does the Dish section have Directv subs troll there and post about how NFLST & MLB-EI in HD is great? Or how streaming to your PC is amazing? Or how network capabilities are far superior?


Who knows, most of us D* users don't bother to troll in the Dish forums.

:lol:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> I think DBSTalk has a Dish DVR forum. Why are you hanging out here trolling if you're 100% happy with Dish??


:lol:

Good question. I would love to hear an honest answer. 

Maybe those hotswappable [strike]eSATA[/strike] USB drives aren't holding enough of the right kind of programming to keep him entertained?


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

I believe it is time to close down this thread as the posts no longer have any relevance to it's original intent. Therefore, as the thread starter I am requesting the forum moderators to do so.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Who knows, most of us D* users don't bother to troll in the Dish forums.
> 
> :lol:


I've never even gone to the Dish forums. What would be the point? They could have the best DVRs and the best of this and that and without the Yes Network and the Yankees I would have no interest at all.

Cablevision called me the other day and offered to pay $200 towards my cancellation fee if I switched to them. The guy I talked to asked me just what they would have to do to get my account. My reply was "Get rid of Dolan". He's the clown that caused me to switch to D* back in '02 when he decided not to carry the Yes Network. If he did it once...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> I believe it is time to close down this thread as the posts no longer have any relevance to it's original intent. Therefore, as the thread starter I am requesting the forum moderators to do so.


I gather you got the 23? I was wondering when someone would shut this thread down. It really got off topic. Send me a PM, tell me what you think of the 23, if you've had enough time to form an opinion.

Rich


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Thread closed at OP request.


----------

